# Have I missed anything ?



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have started to plan my return trip to UK for xmas and mot here is my intended route ish
home to Vinaros , Barcelona, Millau , Mende , Belville , Savigny Du Beaume (visit museum ) Col Du Ballon , Titesee , Meersburg to Lindau (dornier museum) Hymer centre bad Waldesee , Bacharach , Minheim and the mosel, St Vith , Ypres (menin gate ) and Dunkirk for the ferry.

Have I missed out any must see places along the route that you can recommend,? Leaving Oct 28th ferry crossing November 24th.

Oh any have you any recommendations for mot in the Gosport area for a 4.5 ton 7.3 x 3 mtr motorhome.

Thank you.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Hogan
We were at Bad Waldsee earlier this year and the Hymer stelplatz is rather small, very busy, but does have free electric.
There is a nice town about 30 minutes north of Bad Waldsee with a good stelplatz. It is called Biberach. First impressions of the Stelplatz are not the best, but it is nice quiet and a lovely town.
Bad Waldsee town is also well worth a walk or cycle into.
We did not visit the Hymer museum as everybody we asked about it said it was not worth the 9 euro.
After this area, go up to Ulm and then the river Main. Very nice.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Tarn Gorge near Millau?

Mike


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

if you are interested in the Dornier Museum, maybe you might like to visit the Zeppelin Museum in Friedrichshafen, too? Just a little bit west of Lindau.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you people all noted.
Any more ?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> if you are interested in the Dornier Museum, maybe you might like to visit the Zeppelin Museum in Friedrichshafen, too? Just a little bit west of Lindau.
> 
> ...


Liked Friedrichshafen when I visited with Magirus Deutz (for the ZF gearbox factory) so love the idea of going back and the Zeppelin Museum. Added to my wish list.

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Pretty enough area, but Titisee a bit on the touristy side, and the two lakeside campsites are not exceptional. Would suggest you miss this one and use the time on the other recommendations above.
Sounds a great route - very envious.


----------

